# Running Leash Suggestions



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

I am looking to start taking my Vizsla trail running with me. Unfortunately there are only a few places around that let them run off leash, and only in the wee hours of the morning. We live in Maine so we're surrounded by woods and great places to run. 

I am doing some research on running leashes, so I can take her out on some of the islands that have trails. Any recommendations? 

I found this one at Amazon which looks promising!

http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Mutt-Han...flective/dp/B00YQZGD42/ref=zg_bs_3024195011_6


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ful - my 1st ? does the pup know HEEL !!!! if he does go with a 3 foot belt lead - keeps your hands free


----------

